# Breaker locks



## chris kennedy (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm looking for the requirement that breakers for F/A power require locks. Just looked in the 09 IFC, maybe in NFPA 72???

Thanks


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure if you will find it. Maybe requirement to mark it only


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 17, 2011)

Nothing requiring human protection of disconnection means in 72 or A-760



Only thing in 2010 72 is:



_10.5.5.2.3 _

_For fire alarm systems the circuit disconnecting means shall have a red marking. _



_10.5.5.2.4 _

_The circuit disconnecting means shall be accessible only to authorized personnel. _



_10.5.5.3 Mechanical Protection. _

_The dedicated branch circuit(s) and connections shall be protected against physical damage._



NFPA 72, 2002 [4.4.1.4.2] Similar

NFPA 72, 1999 [1.5.2.5.2] Similar

NFPA 72, 1993 [Nothing]



Maybe some interpret “authorized personnel or mechanical protection” to include adding a breaker lock? The lock can’t alter over current protection of course.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 18, 2011)

The state of Florida is still on the 2002 NFPA 72, so the Section 4.4.1.4.2 reference would be correct.  The intent of the mechanical protection is to prevent tampering of the branch circuit disconnecting means and to avoid unintentional opening of the device.  This is why the red markings, the "FIRE ALARM CIRCUIT" identification, and the breaker locks.

Keep in mind we are talking about one of these locks (switch locks) and not those utilized to "lock-out" the breaker...


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bryan Holland said:
			
		

> The state of Florida is still on the 2002 NFPA 72, so the Section 4.4.1.4.2 reference would be correct.  The intent of the mechanical protection is to prevent tampering of the branch circuit disconnecting means and to avoid unintentional opening of the device.  This is why the red markings, the "FIRE ALARM CIRCUIT" identification, and the breaker locks.


Thank you sir.



> Keep in mind we are talking about one of these locks (switch locks) and not those utilized to "lock-out" the breaker...


Understood, this is one I prepared today for the job in question. Note the nice, neat paint job. Many moons ago I got tired of the F/A guys gumming up the handles and covering the amp rating with their wife's red nail polish, so I make my own.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 18, 2011)

You paint well! How about painting some shad darts?


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 18, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> You paint well! How about painting some shad darts?


Why? I use dynamite.


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2011)

Can you just mark next to the breaker using red " fire alarm "

And is anyone requiring a lock out ???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 18, 2011)

> Many moons ago I got tired of the F/A guys gumming up the handles and covering the amp rating with their wife's red nail polish,


maybe it was their own nail polish


----------

